# ¿Problema motor Dremel (inducido) ¿Me están engañando?



## maseruki (Feb 16, 2011)

Me regalaron un Dremel por que el chico ya no la utilizaba, al encenderla su funcionamiento no era normal, no tenía mucha fuerza y chisporrotea mucho en las escobillas, hoy he ido a una tienda dónde vendían las escobillas pero me han dicho que no las tenía hasta la tarde y le he explicado el problema y ella me he dicho que puede ser que el motor esté mal el inducido, y me ha ofrecido mirarla gratuitamente, después al llegar la tarde me he aproximado a la tienda a preguntar sobre mi Dremel y me ha dicho que el motor está mal el inducido y que hay que cambiar esa pieza del motor,(el bobinado para orientarnos).

Me ha contado que el precio por la pieza son 40 mas montaje, me ha parecido extraño el problema y que fueran tan ágiles en acertar el problema con una descripción muy pobre que les he dado, las escobillas no están en perfecto estado, normalmente las escobillas son un poco relucientes, y estas con mates, no se si os harán falta mas datos, pero me quiero asegurar de que realmente el problema existe y no es otra de las muchas mentiras que suelen contar los mecánicos, muchas gracias por la atención y la lectura, si es necesario os subo fotos de los elementos del dispositivo desmontado.


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola maseruki, he visto que en algunos motores DC de ese tipo colocan un capacitor cerámico (100nF) en paralelo con la alimentación para evitar creo el chisporroteo, revisa como están las delgas del colector por que si las escobillas están mate como tú dices y no relucientes puede ser ese tu problema, coge un tester y revisa los bobinados puede que uno o varios estén abiertos y por eso no tiene fuerza y genera ese ruido. Las escobillas quizá están mate por el excesivo chisporroteo...
Creo que ese ruido y problema puede ser también generado por el desgaste de los bujes de bronce que quizá tenga tu motor, esto hace que el eje del rotor no gire centrado y baile o vibre por lo que las escobillas quizá también salten y vibren y no conduzcan correctamente y por eso la falta de fuerza.
Son mis ideas, espero puedas reparar tu dremel tú mismo y no regales ese dinero a esos cuenteros, suerte...

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 16, 2011)

coincido con Psyco83, las escobillas hacen buen contacto en el colector?, con el tester fíjate si el variador de velocidad funciona bien prueba la salida a ver como se comporta, lo de las fotos estaria bueno sobre todo del colector y las escobillas para ver el desgaste
un abrazo


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2011)

la cosa es sencilla:

te regalron algo por que el otro no lo usaba ........por que ya lo hizo moco con el uso.
seguro que BOSCH no es.

luego lo llevas a un comercio para QUE TE LO ARREGLEN y el comerciante quizas te mienta un poco:
¿problema motor dremel (inducida) *¿me están engañando?*

posiblemente si, como a una quinceañera, y sabes por que ??
por que es casi imposible SER HONESTO.
por que si te dicen "dejamelo que te lo arreglo"
y te cambian los carbones, o solo limpian algo y te cobran 20 en vez de 40 seguro que t quejaras (cuanto me cobran por nada) .

y si les pides que te digan que es ........nadie tiene por que enseñarte su trabajo.

en fin, a que voy ??
que un comercio es eso, y vive d eso y como hay chantas de un lado hay de otro.

*si tenes una idea:*

lo desarmas y miras, MIRAS y ves que onda , a ver si te vale la pena o no .
y averiguas cuanto te sale nuevo.


*si no tenes idea:*

alpiste , averiguas cuanto sale nuevo y cuanto arreglarlo (dudoso) y luego decidis.


sabes por que tanta vuelta doy ???? por lo de 
*me estan engañando.*
por eso .

son las reglas de el juego, queres que otro dedique su tiempo , tenes que pagarle.
no queres pagarle pero si queres ir a consultarle y que te sea honesto "ad honorem".
por esa mentalidad es que los comerciantes mienten:

todo el mundo les va "por una consultita"
para que le miren "una pavadita".

si sos bueno te toman de bolu........

disculpen , pero son remembranzas del pasado.

fijate antes de quejarte que ya te di la orientacion, segun si tenes idea o no .

saludos


----------

